# Favorite Reef Runner Colors



## jjwc736 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm going out to Lake Erie in mid April.Just wondering what colors to get?Any help would be great.


----------



## draggin_ballz (Feb 5, 2013)

Red hot tiger is my favorite.


----------



## jjwc736 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the help.I've looked in past forums and made a list of colors to buy.Put an order in to XTackle.Thanks again.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

anything in pink lemonaid or barbie


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Barbie 
Pearl Ghost 
Mooneye Minnow 
Emerald Shiner 
Green Flash 
Pink Squirrel 
Pink Lemonade 
Pear Orange Tiger 
Cranberry Crusher 
Blue Hawaii 
Purple Demon 
Fire Perch 
Chartreuse Headed Wonderbread 
Purple Bare Naked 
Grape Ape 
Citrus Shad 
Pink Panties (Bare Naked) 
Pink Panties 
Rasberry Dolphin 
Clown


----------



## jjwc736 (Feb 6, 2013)

I have bought quite a few colors to get started with.I will probably have to get more when I get out there.Just have to see what colors are hot when we get there. Thanks for your help.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

jjwc736 said:


> I have bought quite a few colors to get started with.I will probably have to get more when I get out there.Just have to see what colors are hot when we get there. Thanks for your help.


It's not really "what's hot" as they can change by the hour or the day, the ones below always work some better than others depeding on water color, depth etc. 

If these were the only ones you had you could catch fish 10 days out of 10 on something. 

Jim Stedke would add
Mud Minnow (dirty water) 
Texas Red (dirty water) 
Bubblegum 

Others I listed below also go in dirty water, some better than others you just need to play around with them.


----------



## draggin_ballz (Feb 5, 2013)

check these out too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/82-Lot-of-1...370?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5aee62801a


----------



## jjwc736 (Feb 6, 2013)

These are the colors I'm going to start with: 
Pink Lemonade
Bubble Gum
Mudd Minnow
Texas Red
Pearl Ghost
Blue Hawiian
Barbie
Rainbow Trout
Chart/Wonderbread
Purple Prism
Mooneye Minnow
Purple Demon
Green Flash
Cranberry Crusher
Day Old Muffin
Day Old Muffin(bare naked)
Hot Tamale
Blue/Chrome
Gold Clown
Eriely Naked(bare naked)


----------



## Ronman (Feb 17, 2013)

Pearl Ghost


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

my favorite is the one catching fish that everyone on the radio is talking about...


----------

